# deptać



## jazyk

Cześć, forum.

Według mojego słownika można mówić _deptać coś_ czy _deptać po czymś_, ale moje pytanie jest, czy jedna z konstrukcji jest uważana za bardziej poprawna od drugiej. Widzę, że zdanie standardowe jest "nie deptać trawnika", może to znaczy, że konstrukcja ta jest "lepsza" niż ta druga?

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## dn88

Cześć, Jazyk.

Zadałeś trudne pytanie (jak dla mnie ), "deptać po" często występuje w zwrocie "deptać komuś po piętach". Ale rzeczywiście, "nie deptać trawnika" brzmi o wiele lepiej niż "nie deptać po trawniku". Ciężko jednak wytłumaczyć różnicę między nimi. Według mnie, samo "deptać" zwykle przyjmuje dokonaną formę, np. "Jest gotów zdeptać wszystkich, żeby tylko osiągnąć swój cel." (tu definitywnie nie można dodać "po"), lepsze przykłady nie przychodzą mi jak na razie do głowy... Mam nadzieję, że troszkę pomogłem


----------



## mcibor

There's surely some difference, as you say
_Deptać trawnik_
but _Deptać po czyimś grobie_

If you say: _Deptać po ludziach_ it means stomp on people, if you say _Deptać ludzi_ it means stomp on people's feet
But it's the same as with się and siebie, if you don't know or don't find the rule, you will never find it out.
I'm interested myself, when is which contruction used...


----------



## jazyk

Powiedziałbym, że podeptałem karalucha czy że podeptałem po karaluchu? Może jedno znaczy, że to zrobiłem zamierzonie i drugie, że to był przypadek? To byłaby ciekawa różnica.


----------



## mcibor

Wydaje mi się, że _podeptałem po karaluchu_ brzmi niepoprawnie
Ale już na przykład _Podeptałem po karaluchach_ brzmi OK (podeptałem karaluchy nie brzmi dobrze)...  otworzyłeś małą puszkę pandory...  Teraz się będę godzinami zastanawiał, albo spytam mamę, która uczy obcokrajowców polskiego


----------



## BezierCurve

Może się mylę, ale wydaje mi się, że "deptać po czymś" uwypukla fakt _chodzenia_ po czymś, kiedy _przemieszczamy się_ i przy okazji następujemy na coś/kogoś, natomiast "deptać coś" niekoniecznie wiąże się z chodzeniem, po prostu podkreśla fakt _nadepnięcia_ (i prawdopodbnie uczynionej tym samym szkody/krzywdy).


----------



## dn88

mcibor said:


> Wydaje mi się, że _podeptałem po karaluchu_ brzmi niepoprawnie
> Ale już na przykład _Podeptałem po karaluchach_ brzmi OK (podeptałem karaluchy nie brzmi dobrze)...  otworzyłeś małą puszkę pandory...  Teraz się będę godzinami zastanawiał, albo spytam mamę, która uczy obcokrajowców polskiego



Jak dla mnie, "podeptałem karaluchy" nie brzmi tak źle...


----------



## slavian1

dn88 said:


> Jak dla mnie, "podeptałem karaluchy" nie brzmi tak źle...


 
Według mnie, ani podeptałem karalucha, ani podeptałem po karaluchu nie brzmi dobrze po polsku. Ja powiedziałbym - zdeptałem karalucha. Gramatycznie 'podeptałem karalucha ' brzmi OK, ale nie potrafie wyobrazić sobie sytuacji, w której można by takiego sformuowania użyć.


----------



## njumi

Zo do doptania karaluchów to ja je rozdeptuję. 

_Podeptać_ to forma dokonana czasownika _deptać_. _Podepta__łem po karaluchu _i _Podepta__łem karalucha_ to formy poprawne gramatycznie (jak dla mnie lepiej brzmi drugie zdanie). Jednak zdania te mają nieco dziwne znaczenie... _Podeptać karalucha _znaczy tyle co rozmyślnie nadepnąć na niego (można się domyślać, że niejednokrotnie). Jeśli chcesz powiedzieć, że nadepnąłeś na karalucha robiąc mu "krzywdę" to powiedz _Rozdeptałem karalucha. _(Na pewno niepoprawne jest _Rozdeptałem po karaluchu_)

Mam nadzieję, że namieszałem tylko odrobinę.


----------



## mcibor

No OK, ja się z Wami zgadzam

Apropo _rozdeptać_, nie widzę możliwości połączenia tego wyrazu z _po_
tylko rozdeptać coś, ale dlaczego?


----------



## dn88

Wydaje mi się, że "rozdeptać" czy też "zdeptać" nierozłącznie wiążą się z faktem "zmiażdżenia" kogoś lub czegoś.


----------



## Thomas1

Ja słyszałem również "zadeptać karalucha". 

Mam też wrażenie, że słyszałem "nie depcz po trawniku"...


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Ja słyszałem również "zadeptać karalucha"



Zgadzam się, sam o tym wcześniej nie pomyślałem


----------



## kknd

różnica (przynajmniej dla mnie) między wyrażeniami _deptać coś_ i _deptać po czymś_ polega na innym nacechowaniu emocjonalnym, większej emfazie jednego z wyrażeń, szczególnie przy zaprzeczonych formach (tym bardziej rozkaźnikowych, gdzie faworyzowane są raczej proste i zwięzłe postaci wyrazów).

z drugiej strony np._
– depczę ręcznik_, _depczę po ręczniku_ wydają się być dość wymienne, ale
_– depczę psa_ i _depczę po psie_ wydają się mi być mniej: pierwsze kojarzy mi się z zaczepianiem psa w regularnych odcinkach czasu przez przydeptywanie części jego ciała; drugie raczej z tym, że pies jest w pewien sposób bez wolny (także: martwy) i wręcz się nad nim pastwię.

to chyba rzeczywiście ciekawe zagadnienie językowe...


----------

